# 50 Shades Of Grey



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

@_Diamondeyes_

Yea, I've heard about this book. The thing that struck me as the strangest
part about it's popularity is that my Mom had read literary porn my whole
childhood, women have been doing it FOREVER- but they act like this book
is so WOW, and the S&M part of it is not special, either. 

Before I realized what kinds of books these WERE that my Mom read, I picked 
one up out of boredom at the house one day and read some of it. I was shocked
to find it was serious porn, complete with rape scene, even.

I took notice of this book 50 Shades of Grey in particular, though, because I
am a Chopin fan. I was on YouTube looking up Chopin songs (to see what 
were other peoples' favorites, etc.) and I found a bunch of YouTube comments
such as, "I'm here because of Mr. Grey". I didn't know what the fuck this
meant, so I looked up Mr. Grey, to find he is a character from 50 Shades,
and apparently connected to Chopin in some way. This pissed me off.

Not because people were getting interested in Chopin because 50 Shades
introduced them to him, THAT WOULD HAVE BEEN AWESOME. But because
people went to a Chopin video to write something about 50 Shades in the
comments, and didn't mention CHOPIN AT ALL.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

FreeSpirit said:


> @_Diamondeyes_
> 
> Yea, I've heard about this book. The thing that struck me as the strangest
> part about it's popularity is that my Mom had read literary porn my whole
> ...


Nocturne in C Sharp Minor like a mothafucker!


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

I have it around here, actually. 
I'm planning on reading it soon.
I'll let you know what I think when I'm finished.


----------



## HippoHunter94 (Jan 19, 2012)

This book is so strange. I've never read of it, but it seems to be growing in popularity, even though most people agree that it's a piece of garbage. Maybe that will change throughout time, but I don't see myself wasting my time on this. That being said, looking at this book as phenomenon is intriguing.


----------



## Verthani (May 8, 2012)

It started out as Twilight Fanfiction:



> The _Fifty Shades_ trilogy was developed from a _Twilight_ fan fiction originally titled _Master of the Universe_ and published episodically on fan-fiction websites under the pen name "Snowqueen's Icedragon". The piece featured characters named after Stephenie Meyer's characters in _Twilight_, Edward Cullen and Bella Swan. After comments concerning the sexual nature of the material, James removed the story from the fan-fiction websites and published it on her own website, FiftyShades.com. Later she rewrote _Master of the Universe_ as an original piece, with the principal characters renamed Christian Grey and Anastasia Steele and removed it from her website prior to publication.


I don't know what else needs to be said.


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

First book that I've ever given up on, and I read some boring and poorly written books cover-to-cover. I gave up just under halfway through, demanding an ending spoiler from a friend who'd read it. My 2 cents: the writing is simply awful. It reads like pulp fiction, which to be fair, it sort of is. It is excessively descriptive and characters are so caricatured they can't even be claimed to be Dickensian. They're simply not engaging. Then there is the manner it handles BDSM, which as has been pointed out is more about intimacy and trust. Whilst the lawyer in me giggled at the "contract". Disturbingly, as the book makes erotica more acceptable it'll fall in to the hands of the young. No problem, unless they don't ask questions from the correct sources, in which case this is deeply concerning. My friend who read it all (brave, brave lass), complained that she didn't find it titillating, she just found it stupid, and how she hoped that no man would assume that's what she wants out of her life. Or, to quote her: "Someone needs to tell the author that a lot of women do not aspire to be like her dumbass characters." OTT, foolish and in terms of subversive novels, there are *so* many better out there.


----------



## 626Stitch (Oct 22, 2010)

I thought the whole idea of a contract was fucked up. I skim read the book and it just seems to me that the male guy was a fascist who was good in bed.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

The prose is bad, and the author stole the plot from Twilight. There is much better erotic literature out there. If you are into the idea of BDSM then read The Story of O or 9 and 1/2 Weeks. I have not seen the movie version of Story of O yet, but the film 9 and 1/2 weeks does not do the book justice. Also, if you want to learn more about women's fantasies, read My Secret Garden. By the way, all of those books have been very controversial and written by women but they are MUCH better than 50 Shades of Gray. 

Also, be sure to check out my book, Fifty Shades of Blue.


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

KindOfBlue06 said:


> Also, be sure to check out my book, Fifty Shades of Blue.


And where can I pick that one up?


----------



## CrabbyPaws (Mar 5, 2012)

Diamondeyes said:


> I prefer the traditional, book. But I guess that's the good thing about a kindle, people don't know what your reading.
> Oh yeah, his contract was revolting, and yes, your right, I too lost all respect for her character! I felt a bit sick! It's not the kind of book I could get lost in. Perhaps I'm more of an old fashioned type of person. Been left on half way before the summer, I picked up The Notebook last night, now there's a book.
> 
> In the 50 shades of grey, I noticed a lot of words being repeated and awful lot which got annoying.
> I had $ to use up so I don't think I'll mind throwing this book away.


I prefer the traditional book myself as well, but it was a good and convenient Christmas present for a holiday considering I could take all the books I wanted and not be burdened by the weight of them, and I also thought of 'saving the trees'. I do go back to the book shop every now and then though.

I love The Notebook! It is one of my favourite movies actually (didn't get a chance to read the book). I am sure the actual book is much better.

And yeah, the writing in 50 Shades of Grey was quite weak and repetitive. I mean I'm not opposed to indulging in the odd erotic novella but I don't know, that book just kind of felt wrong and not like much effort was put to absorb the reader. I also don't think it should be in the spotlight like that openly inviting young people to read things of that nature and making it seem as if it is 'in style'. That is just my opinion though, if others enjoy that then that's good.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

626Stitch said:


> I thought the whole idea of a contract was fucked up. I skim read the book and it just seems to me that the male guy was a fascist who was good in bed.


A lot of people like it and take part in it. The idea of the sexual contract is really old and you can hear about it in books much older than this one. Still, it's not what ruined the book. It was an erotic novel that was was completely unerotic. Reading it was about as erotic as the audible version of it.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

I tried reading the book a while back. I figured I should at least give it a shot instead of just outright dismissing it.

I was able to get further into it than I was with twilight. That's really the only thing I can say about it. It required a whole lot of stopping mid-way down the page and venting aloud, to myself, about how terrible the writing was. My god was the writing BAD. It was all the terrible things one normally finds in fan fiction, only it was insulting to me because this book is making people rich.

I was never able to get to the dungeon room scene the OP described. It was physically painful to read.


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

Navi said:


> I have it around here, actually.
> I'm planning on reading it soon.
> I'll let you know what I think when I'm finished.


Oh god oh god. 
Why did I read this book. 


Seriously, fuck this shit.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

wow. I seriously have wanted to get around to reading this so bad and now I'm kinda bummed.

I HAAAAAATED TWILIGHT!!!

That was the ONLY book I have EVER STOPPED reading! 

If this book is being compared to Twilight in any way shape or form, I think I'll spare myself.

*I feel like I've dodged a literary bullet*


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> wow. I seriously have wanted to get around to reading this so bad and now I'm kinda bummed.
> 
> I HAAAAAATED TWILIGHT!!!
> 
> ...



Technically it's worse than twilight as it was originally twilight fan fiction.


----------



## Rogue Eagle (Oct 14, 2009)

To be honest, typically I'd say 'not everything is meant for everyone, and it doesn't mean the person into X subject has no taste'...

But in this case it's true, if you like 50 shades of grey you have no taste . 50 shades of grey/gray does well by being risque', not the quality of the writing itself. 

Books used to the the final frontier, but even they're becoming stupid sloppy soaps.


----------

